# Server Speeds



## SrsX (Dec 24, 2013)

What is your server speed?

This is from a Dedicated Server in Germany:

--2013-12-24 19:01:05--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[======================================>] 104,857,600 11.2M/s   in 9.0s

2013-12-24 19:01:14 (11.1 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
 

What is yours (VPS/dedicated server)?


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 24, 2013)

SeFlow (Milan, 1Gbps port, E3)



> 100%[======================================>] 104,857,600 99.0M/s   in 1.0s
> 
> 2013-12-24 20:59:09 (99.0 MB/s) - `100mb.test.2' saved [104857600/104857600]


OVH (Gravelines, 1Gbps port, E5)



> 100%[======================================>] 104,857,600 93.4M/s   in 1.1s
> 
> 2013-12-24 21:00:30 (93.4 MB/s) - `100mb.test' saved [104857600/104857600]


Kimsufi (Roubaix, 100 Mbs port, N2800)



> 100%[======================================>] 104,857,600 11.3M/s   in 8.9s
> 
> 2013-12-24 21:03:26 (11.3 MB/s) - `100mb.test' saved [104857600/104857600]


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (Dec 24, 2013)

SecuredSpeed 512MB VPS in Los Angeles, USA

 



```
[[email protected] /]# wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2013-12-24 23:19:15--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: "/dev/null"


100%[===================================>] 104,857,600 89.0M/s   in 1.1s


2013-12-24 23:19:17 (89.0 MB/s) - "/dev/null" saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Dec 24, 2013)

NodeServ -  512MB OpenVZ - Jacksonville

 



[email protected]:~# wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null

100%[=================================================>] 104,857,600 96.3M/s in 1.0s

2013-12-24 16:15:36 (96.3 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]


LowEndSpirit - 128MB OpenVZ - Netherlands

 



```
[email protected]:~$ wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null

100%[=======================================>] 104,857,600 8.17M/s   in 16s

2013-12-25 01:18:10 (6.31 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```

MaximumVPS - 512MB KVM - Los Angeles

 



```
[email protected]:~$ wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null

100%[=================================================>] 104,857,600 41.0M/s   in 2.4s

2013-12-24 15:20:58 (41.0 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```
Chicago VPS - 128MB OpenVZ - Chicago


[email protected]:~# wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null

100%[=======================================>] 104,857,600 102M/s in 1.0s

2013-12-24 16:20:16 (102 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]


BlueVM - 512MB OpenVZ - New Jersey


[email protected]:~# wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null

100%[=======================================>] 104,857,600 46.6M/s in 2.1s

2013-12-24 22:22:28 (46.6 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]

BlueVM - 64MB OpenVZ - Los Angeles


[email protected]:~# wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null

100%[=======================================>] 104,857,600 50.0M/s in 2.0s

2013-12-24 15:23:52 (50.0 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]

BlueVM - 64MB OpenVZ - Chicago


```
[email protected]:~# wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null

100%[=======================================>] 104,857,600 28.4M/s   in 3.9s

2013-12-24 22:25:14 (25.6 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## josephb (Dec 24, 2013)

BuyVM 128mb VPS Las Vegas.


# wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null

100%[=========================================>] 104,857,600 80.4M/s in 1.2s 
2013-12-25 09:34:15 (80.4 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]

Love the pony


----------



## KuJoe (Dec 24, 2013)

CommercialMedia ($35/month) _I'm happy with the unmetered 100Mbps port._


# wget http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
--2013-12-24 20:05:17-- http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: â100mb.testâ

100%[======================================>] 104,857,600 11.0M/s in 9.2s

2013-12-24 20:05:27 (10.9 MB/s) - â100mb.testâ

Dacentec ($50/month) *<3 nLayer*


```
# wget http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
--2013-12-24 18:01:16--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: “100mb.test”
 
100%[======================================>] 104,857,600  132M/s   in 0.8s    
 
2013-12-24 18:01:17 (132 MB/s) - “100mb.test” saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## Tux (Dec 24, 2013)

RamNode 1GB CVZ-E5, Atlanta, Georgia


```
[email protected]:~$ wget -O /dev/null http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
--2013-12-24 20:36:12--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[=====================================================================================================================================================>] 104,857,600 22.6M/s   in 4.4s    

2013-12-24 20:36:17 (22.5 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```
I'm not going to complain about the network. The thing has been overly reliable. It even stayed up during the hack, which is a miracle.


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Dec 24, 2013)

VaporNode BDS Two - 1Gbps - Chicago, IL



```
--2013-12-24 21:32:21--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: â/dev/nullâ


100%[======================================>] 104,857,600 90.2MB/s   in 1.1s


2013-12-24 21:32:22 (90.2 MB/s) - â/dev/nullâ saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## ExonHost (Dec 25, 2013)

RamNode, Seattle.


[[email protected] ~]# wget -O /dev/null http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
--2013-12-25 01:42:51--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[======================================>] 104,857,600  108M/s   in 0.9s

2013-12-25 01:42:52 (108 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
RocketVPS, Los Angeles,


```
[email protected] [~]# wget -O /dev/null http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
--2013-12-25 12:45:41--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: â/dev/nullâ

100%[======================================>] 104,857,600 13.2M/s   in 8.3s

2013-12-25 12:45:50 (12.0 MB/s) - â/dev/nullâ
```


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 25, 2013)

A few VPS's from outside the US and Europe.

The slow test results for Iceland and Capetown, South Africa are mainly due to Cachefly not having local POPs in either location and so the test files are being downloaded from London (Cachefly does have a POP in Johannesburg but due to the routing in Africa it's choosing to download from London).  Test results from Speedtest.net also included for comparison.

TL;DR the usefulness of Cachefly tests for locations without a nearby Cachefly POP is about equivalent to the usefulness of dd test results 

*Edis Harfnarfjordur, Iceland*



> 100%[======================================>] 104,857,600  285K/s   in 7m 3s
> 
> 2013-12-25 09:49:23 (242 KB/s) - “/dev/null” saved [104857600/104857600]




*VPS.co.za Cape Town, South Africa*



> 100%[======================================>] 104,857,600 1.70M/s   in 54s
> 
> 2013-12-25 12:00:02 (1.84 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]




*Leapswitch Pune, India*
 



> 100%[======================================>] 104,857,600 6.14M/s   in 16s
> 
> 2013-12-25 14:08:42 (6.45 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]


----------

